# New Hobbyist



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I've been an owner of 2 goldfish for over half a year in a 10 gallon tank. I've been reading a lot about piranhas and even a book about them.

I'm going to go with a 75 Gallon setup since a 55 gallon is to small. I plan to have the tank for life.

From my research it looks as though 5 RBP's would be ideal.

Now, with all this being said I'm clueless as to what kind of filter I should get, If I need an airpump and what brand of heater I should buy.
(I've read something like 3 watts per 1 gallon, So it has to be a heater over 225Watts.

I will be building the stand myself









If any of you could be of help, I would highly appreciate it.

Thanks

~Tdot


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would go with a HOB and Canister filter combination. My personal preference for a 75 gallon is a AC500 and Eheim 2215 or 2217. I like having both a hang on the back filter and canister because the HOB is great for removing debris out of the water and has a high turnover. The canister is great for bio-filtration and the Eheims hold a lot of media. The classic series is my personal favorite. For a heater...you can get whatever you like...I prefer the Ebo Jagger (I think that is what they are called). You can go with a 250watt and you will be fine. You dont need an airpump.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

First off







P-Fury man and you came to the right place to learn and eventually I'm sure fall in love with P's.

First we have a information section that can tapped for tons of info and a bunch of really handy calculators. Not written in stone but will give a good ballpark idea on a lot of equipment questions. Answer to your questions I think a 75 gallon would be enough to house 5 reds for most of there life. If you had a good current generated by a power more than likely for life. The current being a factor in less internal aggression. A 225 watt heater is more than enough to heat that tank. With target temps being around 76-78 regular temp. A temp of 82 for disease and parasite treatments and injury healing.

Any other questions don't hesitate to make a thread and ask away.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey welcome to P-Fury.

Personally I would start out with 5 reds and then end up only keeping 3 in a 75 gallon once they hit the 6-8 inch mark. GG said what I was gonna say about filtration, I personally like to see between 5-10x the filtration turnover in a tank, you will definately get that with an AC110 and an Ehiem classic. Dont look at what size tank they are rated for, only look at GPH (gallons per hour) of filtration. Reds are messy so the more filtration the better


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Tdot_Jack said:


> Well, I've been an owner of 2 goldfish for over half a year in a 10 gallon tank. I've been reading a lot about piranhas and even a book about them.
> I'm going to go with a 75 Gallon setup since a 55 gallon is to small. I plan to have the tank for life.
> From my research it looks as though 5 RBP's would be ideal.
> Now, with all this being said I'm clueless as to what kind of filter I should get, If I need an airpump and what brand of heater I should buy.
> ...


Welcome, this site has soooo much helpful people and info so read read read and search search search and ask ask ask.

If your going for a 75 gal one 300w heater will be fine, I'd recommend the Fluval E Series... They're pricey but quite advance and you'll be more than happy with one...

5RBP in a 75 may be to many or to small of a tank I'd think, I think I heard 1piranha per 20gallon, someone will be able to clear this up.

You wont need a air pump, but I'd recommend getting at least one powerhead. As for filters it's really up to you and what rout you want to go..... I would recommend one fx5, but everyone here will have their own preference.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

IMO....5 nattereri is fine for a 75 gallon tank. They dont grow much past 9"-10" in captivity.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> IMO....5 nattereri is fine for a 75 gallon tank. They dont grow much past 9"-10" in captivity.


x2

gg is right alot people will tell you that you should stick to the 20 gallon per fish rule but as long as your filtration can keep up with the bioload 5 reds in a 75 is not a problem.

I personally would reccomend a fluval 405 or a filstar xp3 with an ac500 but they are all good filters.

Welcome to pfury


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to P-Fury



Tdot_Jack said:


> Well, I've been an owner of 2 goldfish for over half a year in a 10 gallon tank. I've been reading a lot about piranhas and even a book about them.
> 
> I'm going to go with a 75 Gallon setup since a 55 gallon is to small. I plan to have the tank for life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going to go with the 2217, It's only a few $$ more. Also what kind of lid and lights should I go with ?

It's to bad I didn't post this topic 2 days earlier, I found this ad near my area
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-ho...QAdIdZ169004476

I would have had the tank, the stand and the 2217 filter for 200$, It was only used 4 months to.

Shame.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Your fine with any light.
I use one of those homedepo shop lights.

Unless you plan on adding CO2 and hightech plants n such. Your fine with any light.

Make shure you fill the filter with alot of biomedia.,
Not sponges.

I have a topic on here when i first started setting up my tank.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...mp;hl=shiver905

IMO it should help if u read threw it. Alot of Answered questions in there.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

75G Tank
Ehiem 2217 Can Filter
AC500 HOB filter
Glass top, with standard top with lights
Fake plants, some real wood pieces 
Pool Filter sand
2 x 150w Stealth heaters, One on each side

What do you guys think ?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I think that you are well on your way to a great setup.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tdot_Jack said:


> 75G Tank
> Ehiem 2217 Can Filter
> AC500 HOB filter
> Glass top, with standard top with lights
> ...


I would just go with gravel over pool filter sand.
I converted from gravel to pool filter sand and it was horrible.
There was a layer of algae on the sand all the time so I switched back to gravel

Also just use the eheim with the nedia the way it comes.
Noodles/ prefilter on the bottom, then a blue pad, then your bio media, followed by your polishing pads


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Anybody else have an opinion about the sand ?

I really like the look of it

Example:


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

I love sand ALOT....however I don't use pool filter sand...I useblack silica sand, just look amaZing...I can't show link as I am on the itouch but you can search for it...in my profile as topics started.I also gave an update on my first time doing tank maintance and it was absolutely amazing...hope it helps


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I also really like the look of sand or real fine gravel. I don't like it when the sand gets in the impeller of the filters though. That can be a pain in the ass. Thats why i use river bed gravel to fine black gravel in my tanks.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I like it i just purchased a tank that came with sand its alright the good or bad thing about is all the poop and junk stays on top of the sand and its real noticable and dont forget to stir the sand once and a while to release the gases that its creates under the sand.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sand substrate with a little white crushed gravel substrate for base is the bomb. Great for plants, cleaning and vac'n and general look of a tank IMO.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm a sand fan. I use pool filter sand and had a small diatom issue (looked like the sand was turning brown) the first few weeks with the sand, but no problems since then. IMO, nothing beats the look of a sand tank, and it's easy to clean as well.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Im usein playsand. Dont like it much.
I want black gravel.


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I've found an ad where I can get the Eheim 2217 classic w/ extra filter replacements....for $150.00, It's brand new still in box. Prices in stores are $199.99

Any feed back, should I go ahead and buy it ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Big Als Online

149.99 at big als. The AC110 used to be under $40.00 online....they are almost 80 at big als right now. I would shop around and see what you can find.

Kens fish online

Kens fish has the 2217 for 129.99.


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Is there a difference between the AC500 and the AC110 ? Which should I be going with ?

Lol, I've realized the actual model is called AC110, and the nickname is AC500.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The model used to be the AC500...because it had a turnover rate of 500gph. Now they call it the AC110 because it is rated for a 110 gallon tank. Same filter...they just renamed it.


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> First off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep powerheads(sorry for the typo there) create current with different rates of flow and different types of current generated. With your 75 I would get 2x Number3 Koralias(850gallon/hr each) and set them both low at a one end of the tank moving them up slowly as growth progressed. You don't need pwrheads but I found once I added them into my tank my fish were ten times more exciting to watch and grew like weeds. Everyone has a different method it seems to powerhead flow and placement so you will have to read upand maybe experiment a little until you find what you like and is within cost and effectiveness. I do know Pygos do love the low current and are more app to use it as the Serras seem to like the mid level current. Anything you have a question about man don't even hesitate to pm me. But like I said read the info sections up top and read all the pinned topics in the piranha sections and you will be one knowledged fish keeper my friend!!


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm rethinking the RBP's, I've been liking the Rhom's considerably a lot more. I'm gonna sleep on it a few days lol.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i would go with fine crushed gravel with some fake plants. for filteration i would go with an xp3 and an AC110. for heating a 250w heater. and if you decide to go for reds get wild caught ones. 
and if you want a rhom try and get triggas bolivian







or a nice diamond


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

shoal king said:


> i would go with fine crushed gravel with some fake plants. for filteration i would go with an xp3 and an AC110. for heating a 250w heater. and if you decide to go for reds get wild caught ones.
> and if you want a rhom try and get triggas bolivian
> 
> 
> ...


x2, black gravel it looks great (just not too much, I have about 1 inch, some people have 3-4 inches I had this b4 and its a pain to gravel vac that deep)

as far as rhom v natts...I look at it this way; either you like a solitary P or a group of them...then you choose

welcome to Pfury, cheers


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

I've already started buying things. I'm being patient and just looking for deals to pop up locally.

I got the 2217 Filter brand new, with 3 boxes of 3x filter pads in them, a piece of driftwood and some fake plants, as well as lots of free fish food for $150 CND.

He was a nice man preparing for chemotherapy.

I have a question about the power heads.

How many do I need, where should I place them etc etc, If anyone has more information please do share









~ Thanks


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Dont wory about where to place the powerheads. You end up moving it around to suit your needs.
Id get maybe 2x korolina 3s. Or even just 1.

Many people dont even use sponges. Get some Bio-media.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

but if u do go with a rhom, id look in to a 9"+
since u might get a skittish one
as for reds iv never owned any but they seem to be fun fish to keep


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Purchased the AC110 for 90$

I don't even know where to start assembling the 2217 can filter lol


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the site,

keep us updated with the progress!!!


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

I will be purchasing the 75 Gallon this week from Big Als for 129.99 CND, A few questions:

1.) Should I get the glasss lid for 54.99$ 
2.) Build my own canopy with light ?
3.) After the cycle process is finished, should I buy baby reds bred in captivty, or buy 5 WC RPP's ?
4.) Where can I get the white netted sack for the AC110, I cut it to short and its just a giant ball lol.

Thanks for all your help and patience.

-Jack


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Tdot_Jack said:


> I will be purchasing the 75 Gallon this week from Big Als for 129.99 CND, A few questions:
> 
> 1.) Should I get the glasss lid for 54.99$ * Eggcrate is beter for gass exchange- glass lid is better for evaporation*
> 2.) Build my own canopy with light ?*?? if you want to*
> ...


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

So for the AC, I only use 2 sponges ? instead of 1 sponge, a carbon pack and on top of the those white ring things ? What do you mean by Less inbreeding ?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

You dont need carbon.

Its simple man. Go to the store n get enough bio-media to fill your canister.
Put water in your tank. Start the cycle.
When you set up ur AC put in some sponges or filter floss in it and that will be your mechanical filtration.
Wait a few weeks. Get a test kit and test ur water. If its ready put your fish in.

White ring things is probably ur bio filtration. You need to buy a hell of alot more to fill up your canister.

INBREEDING- Look it up. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inbreeding


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

If your looking to set up.
I might have mine for sale. Check the classified


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

just remember pool filter sand wont be that super white color. pool filter sand tho is my favorite i use it and it gives off a really good natural color....IMO 5 reds will be fine in a 75 gallon....make sure u have a good filter and a good powerhead, also if the aggresion in the tank becomes a problem just try lowering the temps...but i think every one here hit the nail right on the head....keep us updated on when u get this set up going! (dont forget to cycle your tank)

note: u look like you know what ur doing and ur getting a realy good set up i dont think u will have to worry about losing any fish....with that case u should look into adding a caribe or piraya to ur shoal of reds...a caribe will really bring out the agressivness of the reds during feeding times....even one caribe with 5 reds can change the behavior of the entire shoal


----------

